# Two level tortoise table



## swatsx (Sep 4, 2015)

So I'm adding a second level to my tortoise table to add some space but what should be on the top level it won't be that big her humid hide is on the main level should I put her and water up top? Or maybe the heat lights?

Main floor space is 3'x3' top level is going to be 2'x1.5' plus the ramps 

I know this is a small table but it's the biggest I can get away with at this time looking to make a bigger one next spring so when she comes in from the summer it'll be bigger for her


----------



## swatsx (Sep 4, 2015)

Also in terms of the ramp it's going up like 16 inches how steep can it be? Like what degree is too much for my Russian ?


----------



## Moozillion (Sep 5, 2015)

I think I read torts need 1 inch of rise for 4 inches of run. But my Hermann's easily scales steeper angles than that, and Russians are right little acrobats!


----------



## johnandjade (Sep 5, 2015)

best of luck and feel free to add pics  , i might just have to pinch the construction idea


----------



## Anyfoot (Sep 5, 2015)

Moozillion said:


> I think I read torts need 1 inch of rise for 4 inches of run. But my Hermann's easily scales steeper angles than that, and Russians are right little acrobats!


Huh, think my reds are like spiderman. I caught them the other day scaling up vertical steps and there was a lip where the flag stone of the next step overhung a bit. 
1 in 4 sounds about right.


----------



## swatsx (Sep 5, 2015)

Thanks for the replies I'll for sure post pics starting tomorrow right now I'm water proofing the wood and I might even look into a 3rd level for the future figure if I can't build out I'll build up! 

As for what should go on top food and water or heat? I'm thinking heat so it doesn't dry out my substrate so quick but I wonder if she will be smart enough to go up there and know what it's used for

Maybe heat and water


----------



## SarahChelonoidis (Sep 5, 2015)

swatsx said:


> Thanks for the replies I'll for sure post pics starting tomorrow right now I'm water proofing the wood and I might even look into a 3rd level for the future figure if I can't build out I'll build up!
> 
> As for what should go on top food and water or heat? I'm thinking heat so it doesn't dry out my substrate so quick but I wonder if she will be smart enough to go up there and know what it's used for
> 
> Maybe heat and water



Anything electrical -like heat and lights- would make the most sense to me to go at the top, so you don't have to worry about things dripping/falling on them. Plus, from a natural behaviour perspective, I imagine having the 'sun' above would be easiest on your tortoise. I'd have a water dish on each level, if you have room.


----------



## swatsx (Sep 5, 2015)

Perfect thanks for all the replies I'll be posting pics soon


----------



## crissyshine (Sep 5, 2015)

My torts current enclosure:
-3.5 x 2
-two story with ramp
-balcony area is where he goes to warm himself and eat
-first level has tons of space and water dish
-can burrow and has a big area to walk around underneath the balcony and ramp

(The little blue balls in there are small cat toys. He likes to play with them and push them around and hear the little bells inside jingle.)


----------

